
The Agonizing Last Words of Programmer Bill Zeller - quilby
http://gizmodo.com/5726667/the-agonizing-last-words-of-bill-zeller
======
jolie
I had a parallel life -- childhood abuse, fundamentalist upbringing, suicide
attempt at 27. I was so angry when I woke up from that attempt in a hospital
three days later, but after reading this letter, I know (at least in part)
why: I have a responsibility to share that part of my story, too.

The hopelessness in this letter is something I've felt acutely in my life.
Heck, MY last letter said roughly the same things.

I came so close to ending up like Bill. I'm sure lots of others out there are
thinking about doing the same thing.

We have to figure out a better way to help one another.

